# Surge pricing icon on driver app...



## ynotrhyme (Oct 26, 2016)

When I click the surge pricing icon it shows a graph showing the number 1.2 to 3... What does this mean and how am I supposed to read this? Thanks guys , noobie here obviously.


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Jun 4, 2016)

It's just showing you which color relates to how much surge. Be on the lookout for your screen to change colors when there's a surge. If you zoom in it will tell you the surge multiplier.


----------



## ynotrhyme (Oct 26, 2016)

DrivingZiggy said:


> It's just showing you which color relates to how much surge. Be on the lookout for your screen to change colors when there's a surge. If you zoom in it will tell you the surge multiplier.


Thanks man. Seems like you'd know, how much is Uber paying basically? I heard .90 cents per mile?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

ynotrhyme said:


> Thanks man. Seems like you'd know, how much is Uber paying basically? I heard .90 cents per mile?


always depends on where you drive. I have seen it as high as 1.75 and as low as .75 (used to be .30 in Detroit)


----------



## ynotrhyme (Oct 26, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> always depends on where you drive. I have seen it as high as 1.75 and as low as .75 (used to be .30 in Detroit)


I'm in homestead which is south Florida .. Any idea the price here? Thanks


----------



## maxefforts77 (Feb 17, 2018)

Low


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Scraping the bottom of the barrel...8>)

Rakos


----------

